# In need of a good teacher



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have decided that I want and need to become more proficient in my playing especially my soloing so I am looking for a good teacher that will teach me the the things that I want to learn. 

I have had 3 teachers before who taught me next to nothing but we’re delighted to take my hard earned $ so therefore I am very hesitant finding a new teacher. 

I live in Durham region and would like to find something close to home. 

I know BW66 lives in Uxbridge but that’s a little out my way. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Read some books, watch some videos, buy a few brownies with your savings and practice lots!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Matt Warnock free lessons are the best teacher I've ever had.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sometimes a good teacher needs to teach you things you don't want to learn before teaching what you want to learn.

In many cases, you get out of it what you put into it. It sometimes takes time before you notice the progress you've made.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you opposed to skype lessons?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's the advice I keep giving. Go down to where the Jazz guitarists are, find one you like to listen to and ask him for his teacher's name.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> Read some books, watch some videos, buy a few brownies with your savings and practice lots!


Been there and done that. I want someone to go through everything that I want with a hands on approach. For me that is the best approach. It’s the optimal way to learn for me personally.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If you haven't tried him, see if you can book a time with Jaime at your local L&M and see if he's what you are after. Both my kids take lessons with him (my youngest just got home from his lesson with him) and we couldn't be happier with him.

From the L&M blurb on him;

Winner of the 2007 North American Rock Guitar Competition (the youngest winner in history), Jamie defended Canada against countries including Russia, Brazil, U.S.A., England, Italy, and more. Jamie received a full scholarship to Musician's Institute (MI) in Hollywood California. While attending MI, Jamie earned a position as a composer for Paramount Pictures' production company, Base Productions, scoring music for such networks as Spike, MTV, G4, Fox Sports and A&E. Jamie has also performed with many artists including Grammy Nominated Melanie Fiona.

Super nice guy with chops to spare. If you consider trying him - do it soon. If the past 2 years are any indication, his schedule there will be booked full when September rolls around and everyone is back into their routine.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I did go to L&M and got a teacher there but wasn’t happy with him.

I will check our Jamie at L&M.

Thinking seriously about going to the Royal Conservatory of music for what I want or applying in a university music program.

This is all dependant on the cost.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You never answered my question about skype lessons.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> You never answered my question about skype lessons.


Skype could be a viable option, sure that just might work!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Skype could be a viable option, sure that just might work!


Look into Ryan Knight and Emil Werstler. I only took 1 lesson with Emil but his teaching style connected with me far better than my previous (and quite qualified) teacher. Unfortunately I'm a) lacking discipline and b) poor so I didn't continue lessons while he lived here, but I think you'd have a very positive experience.

edit: you may also benefit from Ben Eller's Youtube tutorials.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Look into Ryan Knight and Emil Werstler. I only took 1 lesson with Emil but his teaching style connected with me far better than my previous (and quite qualified) teacher. Unfortunately I'm a) lacking discipline and b) poor so I didn't continue lessons while he lived here, but I think you'd have a very positive experience.
> 
> edit: you may also benefit from Ben Eller's Youtube tutorials.


Hey thx and I will check both of them out.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> I have decided that I want and need to become more proficient in my playing especially my soloing so I am looking for a good teacher that will teach me the the things that I want to learn.





Lola said:


> Been there and done that. I want someone to go through everything that I want with a hands on approach. For me that is the best approach. It’s the optimal way to learn for me personally.


Just wondering what you mean when you say "the things/everything you want". In my experience as a lead guitarist, everything that I wanted and everything I needed to learn to get where I wanted were at times polar opposites of each other. Can you clarify a bit @Lola ?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Just wondering what you mean when you say "the things/everything you want". In my experience as a lead guitarist, everything that I wanted and everything I needed to learn to get where I wanted were at times polar opposites of each other. Can you clarify a bit @Lola ?


What I meant by that is more theory and some technique. I need to break out of the box mentality of scales and want to be able to play with more fluidity and some speed if I so desire.

Finding the perfect teacher is so challenging.

I don’t understand your “polar opposites”. Could you explain to me what you mean.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> What I meant by that is more theory and some technique. I need to break out of the box mentality of scales and want to be able to play with more fluidity and some speed if I so desire.
> 
> Finding the perfect teacher is so challenging.
> 
> I don’t understand your “polar opposites”. Could you explain to me what you mean.


By polar opposites, I meant that in many cases I've found that many people want to learn specific licks and techniques without wanting to learn why they work that way in regards to note choice, rhythmic choice, chord progression behind that riff or lick/lead part, etc. You've answered my question with the fact you actually want to learn the theory and how and why things work in relationship to everything else is going on. From your above post as well as what I've seen you ask in other threads.

When I was in around your area of hitting a bit of a rock with "what comes next for me", or "I want to get more deeply into the theory", I kind of lucked out with my teacher. He knew I wanted to go Post Secondary route, so he taught me what he could, and then one day he told me he's shown me all he can show me for where I was. Do you have any good Music colleges around your area where they offer lessons? It can get expensive, but it might be worth checking into. Even if it isn't your style. Like Contemporary music (what they called Jazz in Grant MacEwan in Edmonton). I noticed you already mentioned the RCM way to go, but I'm not sure what they offer now. It was only for Classical when I took the Conservatory stuff, but they might of updated since the 80's....lol.

Good luck in your search Lola. Sounds like your getting to another level of playing here.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Lola said:


> I need to break out of the box mentality of scales and want to be able to play with more fluidity and some speed if I so desire.


A lot of people learn to play certain scales over certain chords, and it's not a bad way to think. There really isn't much difference between a chord and a scale. That scale is a linear representation of the harmony in the chord. Like for a C chord, the C Major scale has the root, 9th, major 3rd, 11th, fifth, sixth and major 7th of the chord, which are all going to work with the chord, or add a certain texture.

Think of those notes as textures instead of part of the scale. Say you have a C and then a G7th, you pick a note to start on over C and then a note to end on over G. For example, you pick a strong note over C like the root, c, and a soft note over G like the ninth, a. Now it's a matter of connecting them. If you decided to use C Major, maybe go up from c using stronger notes, c f g then a.

If you mean you want to play less linearly, try only playing one or two notes per string, maybe skip a string altogether, and if you're climbing up to a note, don't hit that note, go above it and come back down to it, or vice-verse.

Listen to the first 10 minutes of this podcast.
http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...de+99N+Norms+Rare+guitars+March+13th+2018.m4a

And listen from 1:10 here
http://static1.squarespace.com/static/561fb451e4b0fc911f6252cc/t/5ac2dcac88251bdfb4fcffb1/1523425203704/GuitarWank+Episode+99R+Bruce+&+Troy+4_2_2018.m4a/original/GuitarWank+Episode+99R+Bruce+&+Troy+4_2_2018.m4a


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hammerhands said:


> A lot of people learn to play certain scales over certain chords, and it's not a bad way to think. There really isn't much difference between a chord and a scale. That scale is a linear representation of the harmony in the chord. Like for a C chord, the C Major scale has the root, 9th, major 3rd, 11th, fifth, sixth and major 7th of the chord, which are all going to work with the chord, or add a certain texture.
> 
> Think of those notes as textures instead of part of the scale. Say you have a C and then a G7th, you pick a note to start on over C and then a note to end on over G. For example, you pick a strong note in over C like the root, c, and a soft note over G like the ninth, a. Now it's a matter of connecting them. If you decided to use C Major, maybe go up from c using sronger notes, c e g then a.
> 
> ...


Thx so much for this awesome reply. I am trying to change my perspective on chords and scales by learning 3 NPS. 

I haven’t had a chance to look at the videos yet but I will. Anytime I can learn something is amazing. 

In regards to technique I have had two aha moments this week. There’s a part in the outro of Tom Petty’s Last dance with Maryjane where there are two bends, one very quick and one a very slow and controlled release bend and I finally got, it sounds glorious to get it 99 % perfect. For me personally, that was a proud moment. I am currently working on trying to get my pinch harmonics consistent. Baby steps for me. I learn best in small chunks.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Lola said:


> What I meant by that is more theory and some technique. I need to break out of the box mentality of scales and want to be able to play with more fluidity and some speed if I so desire.


If you have cash, I highly recommend Berklee online.

Guitar Degrees, Certificates, and Courses - Berklee Online


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Lola said:


> I haven’t had a chance to look at the videos yet but I will. Anytime I can learn something is amazing.


Do listen to those podcasts, there’s so much information in that first ten minutes that the guy says he worked on it for 10 years. It's really great because he plays immediately the consequences of the idea, in one step from banal to intriguing. Then in the second podcast there's a guy who really knows what he's talking about expanding on the ideas and saying generally amazing things, which he does not infrequently.

[I would recommend the show to you, but there are a few great things said every couple of shows, and a lot of repetition, as old guitar players seem to be prone to, like the same riffs being played over and over for the same reaction, they tell the same jokes and have the same conversations. I've got a lot of episodes on my iPod that I haven't listened to.]


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Are you opposed to skype lessons?


Definately consider this suggestion. I would start by making a list of what you want to learn and interview a few teachers. Skype is not perfect but definately opens the teacher options.

I took lessons from a teacher in NYC and it was a good fit for me. Personality wise, technical and theoretical chops all there.

It is hard finding the right teacher.

Good luck.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex said:


> Definately consider this suggestion. I would start by making a list of what you want to learn and interview a few teachers. Skype is not perfect but definately opens the teacher options.
> 
> I took lessons from a teacher in NYC and it was a good fit for me. Personality wise, technical and theoretical chops all there.
> 
> ...


I am considering every option right now. I am checking out websites, online teachers, Royal conservatory etc. 

I was thinking I might want to even go back to university to take a music course. I know that I would personally love to do this. Time and money are not in my side though. I need to start the ball rolling now though. School would be so much fun this time too because I want to be there as opposed to having to be.(high school particularly)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> A lot of people learn to play certain scales over certain chords, and it's not a bad way to think. There really isn't much difference between a chord and a scale. That scale is a linear representation of the harmony in the chord. Like for a C chord, the C Major scale has the root, 9th, major 3rd, 11th, fifth, sixth and major 7th of the chord, which are all going to work with the chord, or add a certain texture.
> 
> Think of those notes as textures instead of part of the scale. Say you have a C and then a G7th, you pick a note to start on over C and then a note to end on over G. For example, you pick a strong note over C like the root, c, and a soft note over G like the ninth, a. Now it's a matter of connecting them. If you decided to use C Major, maybe go up from c using stronger notes, c f g then a.
> 
> ...


It is fascinating for me to read this explanation. The reason I say so is because I take a very different approach when thinking of improvising.

I basically think in tone or semitone increments Also that all notes, regardless of how dissonant, can be part of a memorable Melody. This is achievable by moving in step wise motion. Avoiding frequent leaps is also advisable in my experience.

On the other hand I do think numerically when I compose notated music. Also interesting to note that some of my catchiest melodies were written without an instrument at hand. I should upload one to share with the commune. I’ll try that now. 


Cheers amigos. Afternoon vacation has arrived.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was searching out sites still looking for a teacher. Brian Sherrill(Active Melody) is the teacher I like. Does anyone use his lessons? He seems pretty thorough. He teaches how to improvise in depth and that was always something that I really wanted to learn. The theory behind why things work, how they work and these skills would always serve me well in my efforts to become a more balanced player. I am learning so much by just learning the songs that I want to play and grew up to listening to and I think these lessons would be very complimentary and conducive to my wants and needs.

My schedule at work is a little nuts and to be able set aside the same time every week for a lesson is pretty damned near impossible.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

You mentioned "looking for a good teacher that will teach me the the things that I want to learn."

Have you written down exactly that - what you want to learn? If not, I suggest you start there. You can then bring that document to a teacher and discuss it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dolphinstreet said:


> You mentioned "looking for a good teacher that will teach me the the things that I want to learn."
> 
> Have you written down exactly that - what you want to learn? If not, I suggest you start there. You can then bring that document to a teacher and discuss it.


I forgot about your site Robert. I have to check yours too!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Lola, I am in Durham as well. Maybe we can get together for a free lesson and go from there. If it works great, if not you got a free lesson.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> Hey Lola, I am in Durham as well. Maybe we can get together for a free lesson and go from there. If it works great, if not you got a free lesson.


Hey thx. I will definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you ever learned the definitive triads of the key area?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Percy said:


> Have you ever learned the definitive triads of the key area?


I know the major and minor triads and know how to construct them. 

Diminished and augmented not yet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How does one go about improving they’re soloing? 

Technique, timing, muscle memory etc. ? 

This is a huge one for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> How does one go about improving they’re soloing?
> 
> Technique, timing, muscle memory etc. ?
> 
> This is a huge one for me.


All of the things you just mentioned.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> All of the things you just mentioned.


Why am I so afraid to tackle solos? I can easily play simple solos like Maryjanes last dance etc that aren’t overly complex.

I get butter fingers when trying to attempt them with the band. Is it because I think I am ill prepared, inadequate etc?

Rhythm to me seems easier and I just get it right. I am able to play and pick up the strumming patterns, nuances etc to stuff I have never even played before.

How do *you* practice more complex solos?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> I don't.


 Why?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Why?


Combination of not really playing at home and the fact that I didnt do it at 16, and i care way less about impressing people with speed and technique now.

I always learn rhythm parts to songs. I dont feel compelled to spend the time to retrain my right wrist to learn the proper movements to sweep and alternate pick the solos I'd want to play. The rhythms I used to sort of know were challenging in themselves.

Sometimes I'll revisit some solo material (mostly "the river dragon has come" by nevermore) but Im pretty content to pick fast and riff.

I also havent consistently played anything heavy (by my standards) in a few years. If I was starting a metal band, I'd be relearning some black dahlia murder riffs to get in shape.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I also haven't consistently played anything _heavy_ (by my standards)


"_heavy_" is certainly a relative term/standard!...LOL. 

When I saw your band in Waterloo, I had never heard anything so heavy. Granted, I was at somewhat of a disadvantage as I was very likely the oldest person in the room by at least/easily 35 years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We are very loud which makes us heavy in a different sense IMO.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Lola said:


> How does one go about improving they’re soloing?
> 
> Technique, timing, muscle memory etc. ?
> 
> This is a huge one for me.


Im a huge Slash, Clapton and Page fan.

The majority of their stuff is connecting major and minor pentatonic boxes. I'd be happy to show you these techniques free of charge over skype.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use boxes and just make stuff up around that when I’m improvising . Also if I’m gonna work up a solo for something that I’ll want to play more or less the same all the time I practise what comes out that sounds good and then connect it all. I’m to lazy to learn other people’s stuff note for note so I either make up my own or approximate the original solo as best I can. As for riffs, they have a tendency to come out of nowhere so it’s useful to record them right away before they change into something else. I think riffs come from an alternate universe and every now and then a riff hole opens up and some of them get loose so you need to be standing in the right place when they come thundering down. I find that countless hours of practice has also helped.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I think riffs come from an alternate universe and every now and then a riff hole opens up and some of them get loose so you need to be standing in the right place when they come thundering down.


It'd be cool if there was something to strap onto your head while sleeping (or not) to record the songs in your dreams.
Man, some of the tunes that I can't remember sound awesome!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> It'd be cool if there was something to strap onto your head while sleeping (or not) to record the songs in your dreams.
> Man, some of the tunes that I can't remember sound awesome!


Yeah, I’ve had dreams where I’m playing some really great solo so if I can make it up in my sleep why can’t I do it when I’m awake.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I’ve had dreams where I’m playing some really great solo so if I can make it up in my sleep why can’t I do it when I’m awake.


Totally opposite. Some great riffs come to me when I am doing tedious tasks at home or work. I record these ideas on my phone for use in some future galaxy.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Let me know how those Skype lessons go @Lola.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Let me know how those Skype lessons go @Lola.


I can’t do Skype as I just found out my camera isn’t working on my laptop. Got to get it fixed.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> I can’t do Skype as I just found out my camera isn’t working on my laptop. Got to get it fixed.


Damn. That sucks. Good luck.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Damn. That sucks. Good luck.


Thx. Learning how to do fills between chords. Knowing a little bit of theory helped me with this.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lola said:


> I can’t do Skype as I just found out my camera isn’t working on my laptop. Got to get it fixed.


Dirty pots or input jack?


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

While Lola is figuring out her skype situation, I wanted to extend my offer to anyone else interested as well.

I don’t claim to be anything special, but I do love to share what I know.

If there are any entry level players looking for soloing tips, please feel free to get in touch with me. 

It would be my pleasure to show you some pentatonic techniques, free of charge!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Geeetar said:


> While Lola is figuring out her skype situation, I wanted to extend my offer to anyone else interested as well.
> 
> I don’t claim to be anything special, but I do love to share what I know.
> 
> ...


That’s very kind of you.


----------

